# Window Flashing/Capping Caulk



## spizzak (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi all, I've just moved into a new place and noticed that the caulking around the windows has failed in many spots. I'd like to remedy this ASAP but I'm not sure about the best way to go about doing it. The house is a mix of siding and brick, and it looks like when the windows were replaced they just covered the old window trim with new aluminum flashing and caulked that.

The spots where the aluminum meets the concrete/brick I'm thinking I can just clean the old caulk and re-apply new stuff. Any thoughts on the best product to use for this?

However, the places where the aluminum meets siding I'm not so sure about. It looks like there is about a 1" gap there that they have filled with caulking. I'm thinking there should be J-channel or something similar here instead. Any suggestions?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I like this stuff from Menard's . Lots of different colors :
https://www.menards.com/main/paint/...ium-black-indoor-outdoor-sealant-10-1-oz/1828


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Should not use caulk around windows and doors, sealent is what should be used, agree about the j channel for that one inch gap, her's a link for sealent, sikaflex and BASF NP1 are okay also.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/OSI-10-...-SearchPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-203357966-_-N


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Whoever wrapped that needs his fingers clamped in a vice so he could never do another window like that.
That coil stock could have been bent to cover up that whole top part of the window and bent to what I call a spring bend. (Just means that as the metals pressed in place it makes a tight seal over the vinyl window.)
The metal on the sides of the trim should have wrapped around that edge all the way to the sheathing, not just face nailed leaving exposed wood like that.
When wrapping a window you always start at the bottom and work your way up so as the pieces overlap water naturaly stays out.
Sure looks like they added that bottom piece last, a huge no no.


----------

